#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸人 Part II(烘焙王)

## sanari

大家再來猜猜看吧
這是出自那一部動畫的獸人吧
XD

----------


## 和魯夫

我猜是........
烘焙王!!!!

----------


## 班

小丑他爹?
記得好像是戴面具而已不是獸




提外話:小丑的分身術真是好笑

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

是阿
是小丑他老爸

真的只是戴面具嗎??
我覺得...
應該是獸吧^^'''

----------


## coolv

日本的动漫里，面具只要戴上，就会变成那家伙的脸……有表情，还会动……太恐怖了……

----------


## 秋楓

是烘培王(有人猜了@@

小丑他老爸最後還復活呢

----------


## 軒轅．赤那

話說..看起來好邪惡喔...
卻又有一種很酷的FEEL= =

----------


## 館主

當初看到的時候還嚇了好幾跳.....
為什麼料理漫畫會出現獸人，這漫畫的作者到底在想什麼啊。

說歸說，這個獅子國王還真帥....
他出場的時候，麵包一點都不重要了。(毆

說這個是面具實在沒啥說服力...表情實在是畫的太好了啊。

----------


## 萊姆罐頭

綠野仙蹤!!!  :狐狸嚇到:  
這是浮出我腦袋裡第一個名字(不要歐我~)
這真的是烘焙王嗎!!!(太驚訝了)
為什麼有獅子!!!

----------


## sanari

這部是烘焙王沒錯
不過看台灣台視播的
可能沒福看到這隻出場了
台視好像只播到新人賽就結束了吧（有好久都沒看到他有再播了，連新人賽的部份也沒播完．．．Orz)
這隻是摩那哥王，出現在摩那哥的世界麵包比較的後半段說
是皮耶爾（小丑）的爸爸．．．
然後東和馬的麵包真強
把小丑送回過去
讓他改變了父母都死亡的歷史．．．

----------


## firewolf

這真的是烘焙王喔？算了，反正那個卡通本來就很扯= =|||
會出現獸人大概也不會太訝異了  :Very Happy:

----------


## lower

烘焙王裡面有那種東西嗎!?(毆)
我也是看台視的~為什麼不播~你說!!QAQ

----------


## sanari

> 烘焙王裡面有那種東西嗎!?(毆)
> 我也是看台視的~為什麼不播~你說!!QAQ


剛去查了一下台視的網站
節目表中還是有烘焙王...
本週是第28集
台視節目表網址：
http://taiwan.ttv.com.tw/taiwan/ProgramList.asp?WD=7

之前看都是看到光速蒙面俠說
反正那個獅子啊
會在摩那哥的比賽後半段出現
至於第幾集...忘了

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

喔...我全看完...共有69集...為了看獅子人而下戴全集說
我還以為比漫畫很帥說...看到後跟卡通的風畫一樣=.=|||(爆...)

不過不是面具戴上的  為了救以前很久失蹤的兒子，送去醫院抽出所有的血給自已的兒子
看獅子國王沒取下過面具~我不多說 等待播放出自然知道...

----------

